# How can I print on safety green t-shirts without the color change?



## TOTAL (Nov 4, 2014)

I want to press safety green color shirts but every time I press a tee I get the color change with the outline of my press. Now I know this can be done because I have seen the results before I was in this business. I am using Neenah Jet pro soft stretch with a cover sheet. I know all about how yellows and green inks can shift during pressing with non high pigment inks. I have know ideal what coloring is used to color these type of tees but I am sure one of my issues is the fact that it's almost impossible to find 100% cotton tees in this color, only the 50/50 cotton-poly.

I never have this problem when I am using vinyl pressing these type of shirt because of the lower temp., time, and pressure. Does anybody know a transfer paper or other method using heat transfers that can be used without the color change? I haven't tried heat pressing safety orange with heat transfers I am not sure if I would have the same issue but I will tried to see the results.


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Gildan makes a 100% cotton safety green shirt.

Safety green is especially volatile with heat, if you have a screen printing press you should use that instead. A heat press will inevitably change the color on the safety green shirts unless you can use a vinyl with a very low cure temperature. 

Also, you may want to try lightening up your pressure as much as you can without effecting the transfer or vinyl results.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Gildan for the 100% cotton shirts in safety colors (They are not actually 100% cotton but but 50/50 or right around there. 
Whenever we press these with jpss @370 for (20 or 30 sec, I forget) the color changes but goes back once cooled.

Copied from a suppliers site for Gildan...
6.0 oz., 100% cotton (Ash Grey: 99% cotton / 1% polyester; Sport Grey and Antiques: 90% cotton / 10% polyester; Heathers, Safety Green and S Orange: 50% cotton / 50% polyester)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Amw said:


> Whenever we press these with jpss @370 for (20 or 30 sec, I forget) the color changes but goes back once cooled.



can you please post a pic or two of jpss on safety green,
i would be interested to see how that looks


----------



## Coeurdelion (Mar 27, 2009)

I was wondering about that, too!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

into the T said:


> can you please post a pic or two of jpss on safety green,
> i would be interested to see how that looks


I will try to find a few pics of them to show you.


----------



## bbdprinter (Feb 5, 2017)

I have actually taken shirts like that and put them in the clothes dryer for a bit to get the color to even out.


----------

